# What is the important factor to be healthy?



## shielalou (Nov 27, 2009)

All of us want to stay healthy forever. All of us know that being healthy is the important factor in life. And all of us are always keep on thinking about the best factor to be healthy. However, the important factor to be healthy is simply to eat foods that have natural nutrients.


----------



## jedc53 (Jun 3, 2010)

All of us know that being healthy is the important factor in life.You can Keep yourself healthy emotionally,physically, and spiritually will help you build develop a happy, productive life.You have needed nutrition,vitamins and proteins.Some fruits are composed largely of water,but contain valuable vitamins.


----------



## franzharare (Aug 25, 2010)

A healthy relationship involves many different factors that draw two people together and help them grow in their love.There are not many solutions this good in life so pay attention!It's important for both parties to have their own friends and interests, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control.It seems that positive factors in your diet you should consider for a healthy lifestyle are a combination of colloidal minerals, multi vitamins and multi-antioxidants.


----------



## shaneclerk (Mar 28, 2011)

There are many important factors of healthy relationships,honesty,respect,trust,love, commitment and kindness to name a few.Honesty is one of the values that seem to have lost credibility.It takes a long time to build trust,but trust leads to deeper and more intimate relationships.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 2, 2011)

franzharare said:


> A healthy relationship involves many different factors that draw two people together and help them grow in their love.There are not many solutions this good in life so pay attention!It's important for both parties to have their own friends and interests, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control.It seems that positive factors in your diet you should consider for a healthy lifestyle are a combination of colloidal minerals, multi vitamins and multi-antioxidants.



As well as not leaving SPAM on our board.
Doing that is an unhealthy idea!


----------

